# Nummer blocken bei iPhone



## Eusebius (7 April 2017)

Ich bekomme regelmäßig nervige SMS, immer von derselben Nummer.
Bei Android kann man die ja einfach blocken.
Weiss jemand wie das bei iOS geht ?


----------



## Grundler (4 Juni 2017)

Dafür gibt es eine extra App


----------



## BenTigger (4 Juni 2017)

Ach.. und wie heißt die denn? 
Toller Klugschnackkommentar von dir.


----------



## Paddler (1 Juli 2017)

Mit dem neuen iOS braucht man dafür keine extra App mehr


----------



## Kopfschüttler (26 Juli 2018)

https://praxistipps.chip.de/sms-empfang-auf-dem-iphone-sperren_3371

www.duckduckgo.de
Suchzeit: <1min
Artikel ist von 03/2016

Unter iOS 11 zu finden unter
Einstellungen > Telefon > Anrufe blockieren u. identifizieren


----------



## JuraStuz (10 Oktober 2018)

kann man einstellen, muss aber auch der Netzbetreiber unterstützen und kann extra kosten


----------



## Heiko (12 Oktober 2018)

JuraStuz schrieb:


> kann man einstellen, muss aber auch der Netzbetreiber unterstützen und kann extra kosten


Quatsch. Das geht am Endgerät.
Die Frage ist, was das wirklich bringt...


----------



## Quadflieg (25 November 2018)

Warum sollte das denn etwas kosten ??


----------



## Heiko (25 November 2018)

Quadflieg schrieb:


> Warum sollte das denn etwas kosten ??


Die Frage ist, auf welcher Ebene man blockieren will.


----------

